# Favourite dish to cook while living in Singapore



## markdin (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! What are your favourite dishes you commonly cook at home while living in Singapore? Are you able to find the ingredients easily from the local grocers? 

Do also let me know where you are from! lane:


----------



## ekobayu (Mar 17, 2016)

My favourite dishes is fried rice. Mostly I find the ingredients in grocery.


----------

